# The Protein Chef



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/user/dhftns/videos

Just came across this guy's YouTube channel, loads of high protein home made snacks, meals and just recipes in general. Thought I'd share. :thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice one subbed it will check that later looks good


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

hard to get some of the ingredients he use's but suppose to get leave them or sub them


----------



## uae_400 (Jan 31, 2014)

He has good recipes

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

No problem!


----------

